# White patch on German shepherd puppy!!!



## MRJGreen (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a German shepherd puppy and she has a white patch on her chest and paws. I am not going to enter her in competitions or anything, I just wondered if it is normal and if it is anything to worry about. It has gotten bigger as she has got older. Have you ever heard of this or have this on our dog. Please show pictures if you have or show me your German shepherd's coat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous, white patch and all


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

She's gorgeous  not sure if this common, Sorry wish I could help...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado had a small white patch on his chest when he was born, it turned black and he now only has a few white hairs. Most of the time the white disappears but sometimes it's stays

It's really not that big of a deal, I wouldn't worry about it. She's gorgeous with or without the white


----------



## iplayloudly (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is my pup. He has white on his chest also.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it. Some GSDs have white patches on them. Some larger than others. Yes, it's considered a fault but you're not showing so it's no big deal. It's actually not that unusual at all. No it won't mean future health problems.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My bi-color male has a small white blaze on his chest. We call it his "magic spot." If you rub it, it brings good luck, warm fuzzies, and kisses your way.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Zelda does have some white, but more so i would say silver. She has a silver beard and some white/silver in her ears and also she has some white on the inner legs.  Its a very beautiful "flaw" in my opinion! 

Here is a photo: (note the ears, the underside that you can sort of see and her "beard"


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

I seriously just asked the same question about my pup. But I rescued her and they don't know if she is pure or not. Her White is slowly fading so I'm not really to sure if that means anything. But here is mine



















She has (but it's fading) white paws
White blaze on her nose and a white tip on the tail


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Very pretty puppy though  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lianne (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a pure breed german shepherd puppy that had white marking on his chest and paws. The dad is an all black gsd ( next to him in the picture) and mom was a long haired black and tan.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is a grand champion with a large white patch on his chest. It's allowed in the show ring, but white on the feet is penalized. 





Proven Hill's Banker of Altana


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Proven Hill's Banker of Altana




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lianne said:


> I have a pure breed german shepherd puppy that had white marking on his chest and paws. The dad is an all black gsd ( next to him in the picture) and mom was a long haired black and tan.


It doesn't mean anything. It's called residual white. The melanin reaches the chest and paws last in utero. Personally, I think there will be a genetic connection found at some point but as of now there is no known gene that causes this in German Shepherds.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love the white in the chest I to think it may be some heriditary marker. Luna looks like she has angel wings on her chest. Max a white little spot.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Nadja has a small white spot that has pretty much disappeared and a white toe that has also disappeared


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

My girl also has white toes on her rear leg. Including one single pink nail. I find it adorable and unique. 

I researched it when I saw it and found a Common Dominant White Spotting gene, common is gsd. As above that patch never made the pigment. It's nothing to worry about health wise.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

www.doggenetics.co.uk/white.htm

for anyone interested.


----------

